# Salad Spinner



## Claudie (Jan 11, 2011)

I recently ran across one of these. The one I found has a handle on top that turns and spins the basket inside. Looks like about 1 1/2 gallons in size. When I seen it, I instantly thought about small batches of fingers in an AP solution. I found some of them on ebay to reference so you could see what I am talking about. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Flo-Through-Salad-Greens-Vegetables-Fruits-Spinner-/280555478242?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415268dce2


----------



## Oz (Jan 11, 2011)

I do not know what those cost, but I see no advantage over 2 five gallon buckets that that are perforated with a drill.

I would think it adds up to how much money do you wish to spend for somthing vs. the labor to just make it yourself from free materials. 

Money is time, and time is money.


----------



## joem (Jan 11, 2011)

I thought of this when I first joined, bought a used one for a couple dollars and realised the fingers would pass through and spinning a liquid would make the side rise and may overflow. Difficult to contain spills and may create an acid splash if fingers jam during the spin. It was also not grade 4 plastic and would degrade or crack with acid under the spinning force.
Steves buckets work best and are free behind food outlets.


----------



## Claudie (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, it was a thought. I'm gonna keep it around for a bit, it may turn out to be good for something later on. :|


----------



## dtectr (Jan 12, 2011)

Claudie said:


> Well, it was a thought. I'm gonna keep it around for a bit, it may turn out to be good for something later on. :|


 When processing older eproms, the one with stickers over the windows, I give them a good boil in a lye solution to remove stickers & adhesive. 
This could really facilitate rinsing to remove caustic residue.
just an idea ...


----------



## Ocean (Jan 12, 2011)

Claudie said:


> Well, it was a thought. I'm gonna keep it around for a bit, it may turn out to be good for something later on. :|



Good for making healthy and delicious salads!


----------



## Claudie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ocean said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it was a thought. I'm gonna keep it around for a bit, it may turn out to be good for something later on. :|
> ...



Ya know, that's the one thing I never thought of.... :|


----------

